# ~Manners that may safe your life~



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I have been in several situations that were potentially dangerous. One was in Den Hague on a late night out drinking with friends. I was heading back to the train station and in one of the ally's I took on the regular there was a group of 5 Turkish boys my age at the time about 18 or there about. They place themselves in the way so they can see check me out and as I walk past one presumably of inferior rank within their group walks up to me and asks for a cigarette..as I am smoking while walking. Do I say no or yes? To me it is good manners to answer a request positively if it is reasonable so I say yes and offer him up one of my cigarettes. I then lit it for him as another gesture of goodwill. The lesson I learned here for survival is carry cigarettes with you while you travel. It can start a conversation, prevent a confrontation, and set those around you at ease when they see you are generous. It also gives you time to check out each and every person who might be trying to rob you and allows time to make your own calculations. Showing people you are not afraid is key. 

In shtf scenario during trade I would offer a cigarette as the opener and a shot of alcohol or two from a flask as the closing gesture.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In America most street robberies start out with a seemingly innocent question from the aggressor, such as asking for a cigarette.
Your plan would not work here.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

If the plan does not work then there is always a painful plan b. I wont hesitate to beat the shit out of anyone or fight for my life.

edit: that is why i included the calculating part.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

If I feel uncomfortable when a stranger approaches me, especially a man, I say in my strongest Russian accent: "No English" walk away fast and pretend to cough like I have SARS  Too many wandering bored men in most cities haha
Pretending to look like a diseased immigrant is a good skill


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

what if they speak Russian after hearing your accent? haha just kidding that's not fair...would you run or would to karate chop their balls?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> what if they speak Russian after hearing your accent? haha just kidding that's not fair...would you run or would to karate chop their balls?


If anyone that fits a certain profile gets within twenty feet of me my hand is already in my pocket gripping the 44 caliber revolver.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

yea i feel ya rice paddy daddy. my hand is on my knife when I am threatened.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I can tell my own people a mile away.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

i can smell your people from a mile away..strong scent of vodka and mushrooms


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> If I feel uncomfortable when a stranger approaches me, especially a man, I say in my strongest Russian accent: "No English" walk away fast and pretend to cough like I have SARS  Too many wandering bored men in most cities haha
> Pretending to look like a diseased immigrant is a good skill


There is a very interesting book called "The Gift of Fear" written by Gavin de Becker. I totally do not agree with his politics or ideas about gun control, but his insight into predicting violent behavior is excellent. He is an expert in this and teaches people how to use their intuition to detect danger, and also how to read the signs of someone who has violent intent. I highly recommend it for every woman - and probably a lot of men, too. Anyway, you might want to check it out, TG.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

It's hard to make a call in a situation like that, lots of times they, the gang, just want to see of you are scared of them or not, in which case you did the correct thing just calmly give him a cig. however sometimes they just want to get close enough to you to make a move. Hard call.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Sometimes the best thing to do is maintain situational awareness and not put yourself in a shitty situation so you don't have to get yourself out..... ie walking down an alleyway alone at night....


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

PrepperLite said:


> Sometimes the best thing to do is maintain situational awareness and not put yourself in a shitty situation so you don't have to get yourself out..... ie walking down an alleyway alone at night....


Rodger that


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> i can smell your people from a mile away..strong scent of vodka and mushrooms


Ouch.So much for manners that won't be saving your life anytime soon.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

:roll:::rambo::


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I find it much easier to treat every stranger as a threat until you get to know them better.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

always be aware of your surroundings and the first thing would be DONT walk down any alleys!!


----------



## Loed (Jul 9, 2014)

For me, the most important behavior for keeping yourself out of danger is to avoid danger at all. Many times the simple fact to be awarded and polite with people is sufficient to avoid problems. For other kind of dangers, not related with social interactions only a very intensive train can make the difference. In my work, (wilderness rescue specialist )I 'm likely to face many dangers, so being prepared is essential.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

dsdmmat said:


> I find it much easier to treat every stranger as a threat until you get to know them better.


Also known as: "Be polite, be courteous, but have a plan to kill everyone you meet."
Now, to some that may sound extreme. To liberals it would make them wet their pants in fear. To a soldier it's just natural.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

also known as "trust no one " until you know different, by their actions.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

thanks for all responses they are helpful. I don't walk down alley's alone anymore.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

I took the opposite approach in New Orleans several years ago. Three "gentlemen" were in the shadows of a doorway as a friend and I were walking back to our motel in the CBD, one stepped out onto the sidewalk directly in front of us and started asking for a cigarette. I stiff armed him back about 6 feet and told my friend to keep walking. The perp stepped back in front of us again and started saying " slow down man all I want is a cigarette" at which point I stiff armed him again but much harder. Keep walking I told my friend. About 20 feet down the sidewalk my friend said " damn Mike you were kind of tough on him what's the problem with giving him a smoke". I told him turn around and look, all three of them were in the middle of the sidewalk watching us walk away and the two that stayed in the shadows were both holding short pieces of pipe. That's when he stated "damn I'm glad you were paying attention." I replied that I just did not want to have to shoot someone because of my own stupidity for putting myself in a bad situation. PAY ATTENTION: situational awareness is something we should all do better. In a strange town keep your head on a swivel, be aware of your surroundings .


----------

